# will this hold up for downhill freeride



## jonnieos (Dec 18, 2006)

Will my GMC Topkick Dual Suspension ride well on a downhill freeride? Heres the specs and a pic:
Frame: 26-inch full suspension aluminum MTB frame 
Fork: Zoom CH-386 suspension fork 65mm travel 
Shocks: Kind Shock adjustable 650 pounds 
Chain: KMC Z 51 
Crankset: Alloy ISA 335P 28x38x48 L170mm 
Front Derailleur: Falcon MF 31 T 
Rear Derailleur: Shimano RD-TZ30GS SIS 7SPD 
Shifters: Microshift TS-50 ADII index L3/R7 
Brake Levers: GP 30 AP aluminum 
Brakes: LCHI DSK-320 disk brake 160mm 
Rims: Alloy black 26-inch X1.5 
Tires: Kenda black with yellow band 700X25C 
Stem: A-head TDS63K-8 EXT:100mm 15D 
Handlebar: HL-MTB 153 W: 600mm R:30mm 
Sadle: Velo black padded 
Seat Post: Alloy micro adjust 27.2 X 300mm with quick-release


----------



## basikbiker (Sep 24, 2005)

hell no


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

No. :nono:


----------



## milhouse (Jun 22, 2004)

I dont think the frame, shock, fork, rims, drive train, handlebars, tires and stem would hold up very well but that kickstand looks pretty burley.


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

that bike is the definition of the word extreme...


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

I dont think so... Maybe if you are just starting it will hold up for a short while. If you really want to get into dh fr you WILL have to change it soon.


----------



## jonnieos (Dec 18, 2006)

k so how far should i take this bike


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

700x25 tires on 26" rims is a good trick!


----------



## milhouse (Jun 22, 2004)

jonnieos said:


> k so how far should i take this bike


Maybe some fire roads and the occasional 2 foot drop.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

milhouse said:


> Maybe some fire roads and the occasional 2 foot drop.


:yikes: Thats extreem for that. :nonod::nonod:


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

uummm... and i was worried about my bike breaking on me...


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

jonnieos said:


> k so how far should i take this bike


The liquor store and back.

Then when you sober up, to the high end bike shop never to be seen again.


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

foot make and maybe u can ride in dust after some volcano blows up, if ur lucky, 

im sorry for being harsh, u could just ride it till u break it, but dont hurt anyone
(i am not liable for anything i said above, or any crazy things u do or people who sue each over about the hight of a drop this bike can take)


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

Um, no it wont.

Honistly you consider getting a new bike.


----------



## jonnieos (Dec 18, 2006)

eeeeeh well its sorta a christmas present so ill just try to make some upgrades someday it does have a nice frame


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

:nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


tacubaya said:


> No. :nono:


----------



## East Coast Bender (Nov 25, 2004)

its not worth upgrading, save your money and get something new or used that will actually be able to hold up depending on how tall you are i have a big hit spec for like $550


----------



## Lollapalooza (Jul 20, 2006)

Even if you put upgrades on it you will still snap the frame. Would you consider a hardtail like a used p.1?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Both your GMC bikes are junk. Sorry to break it to you. Crap frames, crap components. Cheap and thick tubing, weak welds, bad design.


----------



## East Coast Bender (Nov 25, 2004)

If you try to earn and save money its def worth it. For a while i cut down on a lot of my expenses and stopped going out to eat. I got a second job and saved my money. I now have a few pretty decent bikes
I have an 02 Spec Big Hit-for sale haha shhh im not spamming
An 06 Iron Horse Yakuza Kumicho-selling to a buddy
Im getting a Transition Bottlerocket-Im making the army pay for it, GI Bill covers school expenses, its my transportation :thumbsup:

and i know its the wrong forum but its the only bike i have a pic of, its prob my pride and joy but its my sub 17lb trek madone road bike









yah it takes extra effort but its worth it, also try got get a job at a bike shop, that always helps


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

NO.........zoom is a walmart fork company 65mm of travel is not even close


----------



## milhouse (Jun 22, 2004)

jonnieos said:


> eeeeeh well its sorta a christmas present so ill just try to make some upgrades someday it does have a nice frame


Use it to hone your skills and upgrade when you have the cash. How much do you weigh? If you are kind of light and not hitting 4 foot drops to flat it may hold up well but just don't assume since it has a suspension that it could take more of a drop then a bmx or hard tail. The opposite is true because now you have a bunch of components that are made for trail riding. Besides some of lighter duty components your stem is kind of long which will turn you into a human projectile if you took it to a lift operated park.


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

a kickstand :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

^ haha yea kickstands are... wow. they are SO hardcore.


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

with brakes like those, it would actually be very dangerous to take that bike on a DH run. I don't suggest it.:nono:


----------



## Andrewpalooza (Dec 7, 2004)

jonnieos said:


> k so how far should i take this bike


straight to the nearest dumpster...no that's a waste. take it to trikes for tots. cause a kickstand makes that a trike.

you will be happier, and save more money if you just buy a REAL bike. Seriously, it's not that much more up front for a decent bike, and you probably won't break a whole lot. Look into a burly hardtail.


----------



## jetfan2207 (Nov 5, 2006)

As mentioned before, get better with the basics on this bike, I don't see why you can't do some light off roading. Everyone has to start somewhere. I would not upgrade it, ride it till you break it (save some cash in the mean time) and get a decent hardtail when the time comes. I always had Huffys, mongoose and FS Elite, growing up as a kid, then I got out of biking for a while, then as a junior in college I bought a entry level cannondale, the difference is huge. You won't be sorry if you save now and but a decent bike in the near future. Besides, you don't want to spend money upgrading everything, then find out you really don't like to ride anymore.

BTW who makes the GMC, Kawasaki, and Harley Davidson bicycles? I'm assuming these companies just put their names on it, and don't really build or design these bike.

Good Luck,
Steve


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

28,38,48 wow 48 is way to high


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

jonnieos said:


> eeeeeh well its sorta a christmas present so ill just try to make some upgrades someday it does have a nice frame


use it for commuting... thats it...


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

I think we were all in this guys shoes at one point first getting into mountain biking at some level as a kid - trying to make do with what we had and trying to squeeze every bit of fun out of the thing before it breaks to save money. Nothing wrong with it. That's what sparks enthusiasm.

The fact of the matter is that small upgrades may help with the bike temporarily but you'll outgrow it very soon as you start riding dirt more (if you don't break piece after piece first). In my more blunt and preferred manner, you can't polish a turd.


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

Dude, that bike will work if you are just starting out into the world of DH/FR. Unless you weigh 200+lbs or plan on taking major hits right off the bat. But seriously if you want to get into the sport, then what the hell? Why not use what you have got. 

Some of these guys on this post are pretty advanced and run the top o' the line rigs too. So when someone sees you with anything sub-par to theirs then of course it is a P.O.S. to them. 

Quick story- My friend and I went out to the local DJ spot last weekend. There were alot of dudes there, taking pictures of one another, had a crew that wasn't even riding, just spectating, but all a part of the same crew. Like 15 or so. Each one of these guys were running the best of the best bikes, nice rigs let me tell ya! BUT....... I roll out there in my "experimental" DJ rig; I just pieced together a hard tail to see if I was really going to be into the DJ thing. 

Well,..... as soon as we got out there it was nothing but evil looks, disgusted looks, and just people being plain ol' asstards! These guys did not even say "what's up"? They shunned us with our not so cool bikes, even making comments as they rolled by. Wouldn't even let us get in the run, I felt like I was in the 6th grade and I am 27. So long story short, I gave a BIG Fu*k you to all that were there. I figure YOU did not buy this, YOU are not riding this, I am just here to enjoy myself and the sport. And if it breaks it's my deal. So fu*k em' in the arse with their fancy $$$ bikes. :arf: 

So all in all, just ride the hell out of that bike. If it breaks then move up to something stronger/better. Not all of us have everything or has it given to us. N-Joy bro, and be safe. :cornut: 

SODAK


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

One more thing. Either way you go about this bro..... the kick stand has got to go!! :thumbsup:


----------



## FCLINDER (Sep 27, 2005)

That bike is like a Penyata!!!! It would be fun to ride it and see who could break it first to get the candy out.

Nah, man if you really want to do some DH and FRing you really need to get the right equipment to do the job right. You will hurt yourself on that bike if you try to do half of the stuff you see on this site. Save your money and buy something down the road. Right now on the bike you have ride it around your neighborhood and stay in shape till you get the right bike.

Good luck!!!!


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

sodak06 said:


> Dude, that bike will work if you are just starting out into the world of DH/FR. Unless you weigh 200+lbs or plan on taking major hits right off the bat. But seriously if you want to get into the sport, then what the hell? Why not use what you have got.
> 
> Some of these guys on this post are pretty advanced and run the top o' the line rigs too. So when someone sees you with anything sub-par to theirs then of course it is a P.O.S. to them.
> 
> ...


i roll to a dj scene with my xc rig and i get nothing but encouragement from the guys there... they even help me out on djing... XD


----------



## dante (Jan 12, 2004)

jonnieos said:


> Shocks: Kind Shock adjustable 650 pounds


NICE!!! It's basically a shock with an *internal* spring and then a plastic body covering it so it looks like an air shock.

(don't ask me how I know this... :nonod: )


----------



## iron1 (Sep 23, 2006)

You're kidding right...I would be surprised if you made it off a curb without snapping the frame.


----------



## MudMuncher (Dec 16, 2006)

jonnieos said:


> Will my GMC Topkick Dual Suspension ride well on a downhill freeride? Heres the specs and a pic:
> Frame: 26-inch full suspension aluminum MTB frame
> Fork: Zoom CH-386 suspension fork 65mm travel
> Shocks: Kind Shock adjustable 650 pounds
> ...


Hey, don't let these guys put you down. I would ride that thing on some trails for sure. I wouldn't do any crazy downhill, but I've ripped up trails before on crappier bikes and they held up fine!

Go out, ride your bike, don't abuse it, and just have fun! Once you feel like your bike is holding you back, save up for a better one.

Hint: Save up for a new frame then fork, Once you have those two you can transfer most of the other parts onto the new ones, then ride it as you upgrade. After frame and fork, go in this order: tires, wheels, brakes, handle bars, drivetrain.

That's what I did. Started with a $100 walmart bike, bought new frame and fork on sale (Dirt jump frame and Marzocchi trail fork for $300), then I swapped parts out as I could afford new ones. The funny thing is, I still have the Walmart head set from my original bike from 5 years ago on my $4000 Turner 6 pack. BEst headset ever! NEver done anything but lube it and then huck the cap out of it! Solid!


----------



## bgmtbiker (Mar 27, 2006)

^^thats funny about the wal-mart headset


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

iron1 said:


> You're kidding right...I would be surprised if you made it off a curb without snapping the frame.


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

sodak06 said:


> One more thing. Either way you go about this bro..... the kick stand has got to go!! :thumbsup:


yep.......


----------



## jetfan2207 (Nov 5, 2006)

MudMuncher said:


> Hey, don't let these guys put you down. I would ride that thing on some trails for sure. I wouldn't do any crazy downhill, but I've ripped up trails before on crappier bikes and they held up fine!


Yeah, don't let them fool you into thinking you need a 2,000 dollar bike to ride. Most if not all of us started out on bikes like yours. Hell, my uncle bought me a hardtail bike (FS Elite) from sears 16 years ago after my bike got stolen. I still have not done one thing to it, still has the original tires on it (they are showing some dry rot spots, but it's fine for around town) as well as original tubes. Heck, I've had more problems with my 2 year old Cannondale than that bike (though I do ride the C' dale more often and harder). The only drawback is that shock is basically a chunk of rubber and the bike is kinda heavy.

Also, I gave a guy at work (doesn't have a car) the old Huffy they guy who stole my bike left behind 16 years ago. He says it's awesome, and he loves it. Just goes to show you you don't need high end bikes to enjoy yourself.


----------



## PiL (Nov 16, 2006)

damn, you guys and you're 3000 dollar rides are just so tough shutting this guy down because of his bike. that's so core.

i mean honestly, the only reason i ever buy new gear is so i can laugh at kids who have...*shudder*...last year's model :eekster:


----------



## iron1 (Sep 23, 2006)

*sorry*

sorry... try that bike and upgrade when you get better. It should be able to do some small stuff until you improve. I think we all owe him an apology. Just cause he doesn't have the greatest bike in the world, all that counts is that he rides.  :thumbsup:


----------



## jonnieos (Dec 18, 2006)

this could help for one guy i weigh about 140 pounds so does this mean the bike will hold together if i use it on a regular kind of bumpy trail?


----------



## jonnieos (Dec 18, 2006)

Lollapalooza said:


> Even if you put upgrades on it you will still snap the frame. Would you consider a hardtail like a used p.1?


is a used p1 good for jumps like at least a couple feet and what does it look like


----------



## jonnieos (Dec 18, 2006)

dante said:


> NICE!!! It's basically a shock with an *internal* spring and then a plastic body covering it so it looks like an air shock.
> 
> (don't ask me how I know this... :nonod: )


wooooo :yesnod:


----------



## jonnieos (Dec 18, 2006)

rkj__ said:


> with brakes like those, it would actually be very dangerous to take that bike on a DH run. I don't suggest it.:nono:


:blush: i thought disk brakes were good for all terrains?!


----------



## NOVA4X (Sep 21, 2006)

It shouldn't break if you don't abuse it. Don't try any Bender-esque drops or try to bomb a downhill run or anything on it though. For just basic cross country/trail riding it should be fine, just make sure the people at walmart or whatever put everything on correctly.


----------



## jonnieos (Dec 18, 2006)

*guess what?!?!?!*

i decided to put the pedal to the metal  and i took it downhill on this super muddy area with treas all over and roots/logs sticking out of the ground everywhere and the bike piled through everything so i did it a few more times and im gonna go back with a friend so we can make some videos and take some pics


----------



## jonnieos (Dec 18, 2006)

well actualy im gonna go back and take some pics of the area now before it gets to dark then come back


----------



## <sL4yEr>RuLz (Apr 24, 2004)

I know where this thread is going.......


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

man i would fear my life on that thing


----------



## jonnieos (Dec 18, 2006)

going to bring up the pics of the area where i freerided soon


----------



## iCrashed (Aug 15, 2006)

Good 4 u. Ive been in the sport for qite awhile now and u cant get any better form of excersize than riding a 50 lb deadweight on some nice smooth singletrack. i still do that w/ my magna once in a while. it also makes for a gr8 liability lawsuit!! in all seriousness dude, if u ever hav a chance, try a real dh rig and see the light (or shud i say heavy)


----------



## jonnieos (Dec 18, 2006)

*Pics*

ok here come the pics but i warn you it was very dark so i had to higher the brightness with photoshop but you can still barely see certain things like the logs and roots sticking out of the ground and also the fact that it is a downhill and not flatland but ill take more pics during daylight


----------



## jonnieos (Dec 18, 2006)

pics set 2


----------



## jonnieos (Dec 18, 2006)

pics set 3


----------



## jonnieos (Dec 18, 2006)

pic set 4


----------



## jonnieos (Dec 18, 2006)

pic set 5


----------



## finchy (Jan 21, 2004)

that bike wouldnt last too long, parts would begin to break quite quickly... better to save ur coin and get somehtin burlyer and since the new season is startin soon id hold out till then and pick up a last years model


----------



## jonnieos (Dec 18, 2006)

pic set 6


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

scabrider said:


> that bike is the definition of the word extreme...


lol nice.

GMC dawg, it's that cool.


----------



## jonnieos (Dec 18, 2006)

iCrashed said:


> Good 4 u. Ive been in the sport for qite awhile now and u cant get any better form of excersize than riding a 50 lb deadweight on some nice smooth singletrack. i still do that w/ my magna once in a while. it also makes for a gr8 liability lawsuit!! in all seriousness dude, if u ever hav a chance, try a real dh rig and see the light (or shud i say heavy)


hey u ride single track PERFECT cuz thats what i want to do it looks the coolest ill take a video of the area where i rode so you can compare that to single track cuz i wanna know where i should practice


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

jonnieos said:


> pic set 6


seriously, man..hat's off to you....enjoy the ride but be aware that bike like all bikes have limits, so don't gohucking too big or u might get got.

keep on ridin! my first mtb(1989) raleigh U.S. Express hi-tensile steel bike, 16 speed rigid piece of kaka and that thing is nicer than that!


----------



## jonnieos (Dec 18, 2006)

misctwo said:


> seriously, man..hat's off to you....enjoy the ride but be aware that bike like all bikes have limits, so don't gohucking too big or u might get got.
> 
> keep on ridin! my first mtb(1989) raleigh U.S. Express hi-tensile steel bike, 16 speed rigid piece of kaka and that thing is nicer than that!


lol sounds like the walmart bikes which i used to get except even them at least had shocks LOL


----------



## jekylldude178 (Jul 25, 2006)

*Dont even try*



jonnieos said:


> k so how far should i take this bike


Maybe you should get a basket and ride it to get an icecream at safeway and even carrying a chiwawa is a little to extreem for that!!! Pretty much leave it in ur garage dont mess up the trails with that thing!!!:madman:


----------



## iCrashed (Aug 15, 2006)

from those pix u seem not to kno what freeride or downhill is. ill help u along freeride and downhill involve well, insane conditions that you couldn not possibly ride at ur skill level


----------



## jekylldude178 (Jul 25, 2006)

*Dude forget it*



jonnieos said:


> eeeeeh well its sorta a christmas present so ill just try to make some upgrades someday it does have a nice frame


Dont waste yur money on that save up get a nice hardtail! if your looking for a good freeride bike get one but dont alter that THING!!!:nono:


----------



## jonnieos (Dec 18, 2006)

iCrashed said:


> from those pix u seem not to kno what freeride or downhill is. ill help u along freeride and downhill involve well, insane conditions that you couldn not possibly ride at ur skill level


the pics were taken at night youll be able to see better what it looks like during the day cuz those pics didnt do it justice i mean you cant even tell the pics are of a steep hill


----------



## adamantane (Jan 27, 2005)

this is a joke right...when i first saw the pic i burst out laughing...everbody was asking me what was so funny...i just pointed at the bike on the screeen.

anyway, just take it out and ride it...and then post pix of all the nasty things that happen to it: taco'd rims, ripped seat, snapped crank, bent handlebar, etcetera

when you done with it, send me that kick stand


----------



## adamantane (Jan 27, 2005)

jonnieos said:


> pic set 6


 dude, this is the best post of the year so far...i can't stop laughing at these pix...i'm freakin crying i'm laughin so hard...thank you! somebady taser me out of this laughing


----------



## jonnieos (Dec 18, 2006)

adamantane said:


> this is a joke right...when i first saw the pic i burst out laughing...everbody was asking me what was so funny...i just pointed at the bike on the screeen.
> 
> anyway, just take it out and ride it...and then post pix of all the nasty things that happen to it: taco'd rims, ripped seat, snapped crank, bent handlebar, etcetera
> 
> when you done with it, send me that kick stand


i took the bike over logs boulders through through mud and roots all while bombing downhill between trees and its working perfectly still :thumbsup: i guess you really dont need $4000 equipment to have fun


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

*really?*



iCrashed said:


> from those pix u seem not to kno what freeride or downhill is. ill help u along freeride and downhill involve well, insane conditions that you couldn not possibly ride at ur skill level


So maybe you can tell us all why they have beginner classes for dh racing? ut:


----------



## sheffy (Mar 9, 2006)

jonnieos said:


> i decided to put the pedal to the metal  and i took it downhill on this super muddy area with treas all over and roots/logs sticking out of the ground everywhere and the bike piled through everything so i did it a few more times and im gonna go back with a friend so we can make some videos and take some pics


No offence but if you plan on doing much more than riding on a smooth single track or on the streets eventually something WILL BREAK............and you will get really hurt.....if you want to put the pedal to the metal dont do it on that bike:nono:...take it really easy and have fun!!!!


----------



## sheffy (Mar 9, 2006)

iCrashed said:


> from those pix u seem not to kno what freeride or downhill is. ill help u along freeride and downhill involve well, insane conditions that you couldn not possibly ride at ur skill level


Now theres the statement of the year....lol.....what a moron:madman: ............the kids ripping some trails having fun.........sounds like freeriding to me!!!!!!!


----------



## mkiv808 (Jun 16, 2006)

Don't listen to the boutique brand snobs in this thread. I might be presumptuous here, but what's your age? I'm guessing you're younger?

Those pics you posted aren't really the definition of "downhill". What you're looking at is really just putzing around in the woods and having fun - a fine way to start off riding. Just because the trail is descending doesn't really qualify it for what most in here define as "downhill". True "downhill" is usually steep singletrack, often lift-served at ski areas (and often not), with rocks, roots, jumps, etc. Going on even the easiest trails at a ski area with that bike of yours could be very dangerous, but I don't think that's what you're going for right now. 

Since you're obviously starting off - just take your time and when you can afford something better, get it. Invest in safety equipment: get a good helmet, maybe even a full-face (Pryme AL is great and lightweight) and appropriate pads. Don't skimp there.


----------



## mkiv808 (Jun 16, 2006)

iCrashed said:


> from those pix u seem not to kno what freeride or downhill is. ill help u along freeride and downhill involve well, insane conditions that you couldn not possibly ride at ur skill level


That's funny, my first time downhill biking ever (and first time on a full-suspension!) I was riding blues at Keystone. :thumbsup:


----------



## airrick (Apr 25, 2006)

jonnieos said:


> :blush: i thought disk brakes were good for all terrains?!


(disc not disk fwiw)

disc brakes are better for different weather conditions over v brakes, they also stop better. But the disc brakes on that gmc bike aren't good at all. Having said that, dont listen to the negative comments on this thread. For safety reasons, remove the kickstand. Other than that, ride it and enjoy it, whatever gets you into the sport.

also, look up some "show us your dh bike" thread to see what kind of bike holds up to dh, as well as find out what dh invovles (terrian wise)


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

dude, this seriously isnt freeride... i would suggest you take this to the beginners section or you're going to be conitnously flamed... But hey, gotta work with what ya got. But BE CAREFUL... that thing will break eventually...


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

So is this freeride then?


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

Bikinfoolferlife said:


> So is this freeride then?


nope... dont think thats it either... thats more AM or DH riding... or well, just rolling down the hill. But that aint no fireroad though... That right there is Hitler... It's a very loose rock garden.


















I suppose you can consider this one though


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

You're kidding, right?


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

Bikinfoolferlife said:


> You're kidding, right?


unfortunately i'm not... but then again, i'm a noob too...


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

basikbiker said:


> hell no


What he said.


----------



## mkiv808 (Jun 16, 2006)

mrpercussive said:


> unfortunately i'm not... but then again, i'm a noob too...


Go to a good lift-served ski area... you'll learn real quick (I did).

This is real downhill:


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

mkiv808 said:


> Go to a good lift-served ski area... you'll learn real quick (I did).
> 
> This is real downhill:


nice trail... Kinda like Chaparal in JMP...


----------



## mkiv808 (Jun 16, 2006)

mrpercussive said:


> nice trail... Kinda like Chaparal in JMP...


Dunno anything about that, but that trail is a double black diamond at Keystone. Enough to scare the **** out of me! :thumbsup:


----------



## likestocrash (May 29, 2004)

If you take the reflectors off, you should be good to go.:skep:


----------



## jonnieos (Dec 18, 2006)

until i take a video of me bombing down the trail with a helmet cam or something you guys wont understand its actually just like those youtube vids


----------



## mkiv808 (Jun 16, 2006)

jonnieos said:


> until i take a video of me bombing down the trail with a helmet cam or something you guys wont understand its actually just like those youtube vids


I can tell you right now if you went down a double black at Keystone with the GMC bike you wouldn't be typing right now. :thumbsup:


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

mkiv808 said:


> I can tell you right now if you went down a double black at Keystone with the GMC bike you wouldn't be typing right now. :thumbsup:


I disagree :nono:

reflectors + kickstand = pinnacle of gnar


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

mrpercussive said:


> unfortunately i'm not... but then again, i'm a noob too...


Please tell me im wrong..
Is that guy in the second vid riding a Vp-free with a totem??? :skep:


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

mrpercussive said:


> unfortunately i'm not... but then again, i'm a noob too...


That was my point, having just had a good grin when watching your noob riding at CC (I remember when that place seemed plenty hairy to me). Hopefully jonnieos will get some better equipment down the line as his enthusiasm for mountain biking grows.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

545cu4ch - yupp... totem and vp-free... nearly bottoms the totem too doing one of the drops there too

bikinfoolferlife - you ride China Camp in San Rafael too???


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

_you ride China Camp in San Rafael too???_

Not as much as I used to, but been going there for many years, why?


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

mrpercussive said:


> 545cu4ch - yupp... totem and vp-free... nearly bottoms the totem too doing one of the drops there too


That is SO friggin overkill

Haha, I guess Im just jealous :cryin:


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

Bikinfoolferlife said:


> _you ride China Camp in San Rafael too???_
> 
> Not as much as I used to, but been going there for many years, why?


cool... so you're in the bay area... i might be going up to jmp again with the ridesfo guys if you wanna tag along tomorrow...


----------



## Alandrex (Aug 11, 2005)

I think some ideas of FR/DH need to be clairified.

FR- 
DH- 
I wouldnt recommend doing the things in those videos until you get a sturdier bike. I would just ride your bike though. You have it, why not use it? As long as you are having fun(and not getting hurt by smashing your bike) thats the important part.


----------



## Alandrex (Aug 11, 2005)

That DH vid has some small FR elements in it but I think you can get the idea.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

oooo... i like this one... my favourite dh video


----------



## Alandrex (Aug 11, 2005)

And on the DH vid you mihgt wanna turn the sound down if you get tweaked by swearing in music. Its not that bad though


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Alandrex said:


> And on the DH vid you mihgt wanna turn the sound down if you get tweaked by swearing in music. Its not that bad though


swearing makes baby jesus cry :nono:


----------



## kasadude (Apr 7, 2006)

alright look your obviously going to defend your spot no matter what anyone says... not neccesarily bad since your just starting but trust me man that is not real dh/fr but as long as your having fun its all good just so you dont push it.... i learned my lesson hard way me + cosco special bike+ jump = otb much cuts much scrapes much breakage of bike hahah now year later real down hill bike + dh runs =   for more advanced stuff you will need something nicer if you dont belive us try for yourself but dont say we didnt warn you:nono:


----------



## kasadude (Apr 7, 2006)

oh hey mrpercussive that dh magic video is sick:thumbsup: thanks for sharin made me wanna go and and ride.... and then curse this stupid snow even more:thumbsup:  :madman:


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

kasadude said:


> oh hey mrpercussive that dh magic video is sick:thumbsup: thanks for sharin made me wanna go and and ride.... and then curse this stupid snow even more:thumbsup:  :madman:


hahaha, everytime i watch it i feel like riding too... lol. It's definitely my favourite...


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

jonnieos said:


> k so how far should i take this bike


not very....


----------



## jonnieos (Dec 18, 2006)

i remember seeing the freeride magic vid on google videos it was why i got into beginners downhill


----------

